

UCLA grads more likely to be Founders than Stanford grads - topprospect
http://blog.topprospect.com/2011/02/test/

======
rchowe
UCLA grads on Top Prospect are more likely to be founders than Stanford grads,
which may or may not be a representative sample of the population of founders.

